# A lovely afternoon with the CloudClan! (LOTS of pics!)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

During my trip home to VA for the Thanksgiving holiday, I was lucky enough to be able to go see Carina (of CloudClan Maltese) show. She showed three of her stunning girls Cherish, Cherry B and Leah who all did beautifully, and I had such a blast watching them! After the show, Carina and her sweet mom, Andrea invited me to their lovely home to spend time with the rest of their clan. I had such an amazing time hanging out with all of them and was completely in heaven amongst all of the gorgeous CloudClan fluffs! I even got to meet the baby, Chobani who is just beyond precious! 

I've been meaning to share pictures with all of you for weeks and just now getting around to it! Be warned...there are A LOT of pics!!! They are from my phone so not the best quality but I hope you will still enjoy them. 

Carina - thank you so much again for having me over! I had a wonderful day with you and loved spending time with all of the CloudClan! I am so in love with all your gorgeous and sweet fluffs! :wub:

And now for the many, many pictures...

Here's Carina showing Cherry B:









And Cherish hanging out with her grandma at the show:









At Carina and Andrea's home - 

Here's sweet little baby boy Chobani taking a nap. I watched him play with this dinosaur toy for quite a while - it was sooo cute! And then he got tired and dragged it on to his bed to cuddle and nap with! Too precious! :wub:









And while the baby was napping, we gathered up the rest of the CloudClan on the couch and tried to take some pictures. We ended up having to take MANY because at least one of the fluffs would move or look away! I'm going to share a bunch of them...well, because they are just too cute not to! 

From left to right in the first picture...Cacia, Cherish, Cadeau, Cherry B, Leah and Cadie. 










Cacia, Cadeau, Cherry B, Leah, Cadie and Cherish. 


























And then we took a bunch of pics of ME with the adorable CloudClan! I think some of these are so funny because the dogs were busy checking each other out and some were just plain over the picture taking! But clearly, I was in complete heaven with all these beautiful malts around me! :wub:

































More pics (and videos) to come!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*More pics*

Cadeau and Cadie join us for some more pics! 

























The baby joins the party! 








LOVE Cadeau's big smile in this one:








Cadie was very preggers at the time, as you can probably tell from her adorable belly this pic. I just love how she is checking out baby Chobani. 









One last pic...of Carina and I with Cadeau and Chobani. Not the best pic but sharing it anyway!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh sooo many white fluffs together ! :wub::wub: too cute :wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think I am in Fluffy Heaven!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What!!!! How is this amount of cuteness even possible. How are they all SO well groomed. So many questions! (While I look down on Gustave licking his man parts with a face stained from canned chicken)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great pics!! All the fluffs are gorgeous as are the ladies. Loved it!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nida, you are sOooOoooo lucky! I love every single picture :wub: talk about being on Maltese Cloud 9! I call that cloudclan9 :wub2: you both look great in the photos and I'm glad you posted so many pics so we can live vicariously through you- LOL . Okay, time to go look at all the pics again!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Carina, they are some of the cutest Maltese I've seen....just precious. They all have such sweet faces


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Oh my gosh sooo many white fluffs together ! :wub::wub: too cute :wub::wub:





dntdelay said:


> I think I am in Fluffy Heaven!!! :wub::wub::wub:


Yes, it was total Maltese heaven!!




Zoe's Mom88 said:


> What great pics!! All the fluffs are gorgeous as are the ladies. Loved it!!


Thank you!! Glad you enjoyed the pics!



hoaloha said:


> Nida, you are sOooOoooo lucky! I love every single picture :wub: talk about being on Maltese Cloud 9! I call that cloudclan9 :wub2: you both look great in the photos and I'm glad you posted so many pics so we can live vicariously through you- LOL . Okay, time to go look at all the pics again!


Thank you Marisa! It was totally CloudClan9!! :wub: hehehe!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> What!!!! How is this amount of cuteness even possible. How are they all SO well groomed. So many questions! (While I look down on Gustave licking his man parts with a face stained from canned chicken)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I know right!? I have a hard time keeping just the one dog clean(ish) :brownbag: and he's a buff colored, shortly clipped poodle...far from a maltese in full coat! Carina really does a fabulous job with her dogs. All of them were so beautiful, well groomed AND very well behaved and loving! 



Malt Shoppe said:


> Carina, they are some of the cutest Maltese I've seen....just precious. They all have such sweet faces


Totally agree. They all are gorgeous!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried posting the videos earlier but failed miserably. Giving it another shot...

Here's a video of the CloudClan lined up for their photo shoot on the couch. Can you tell Cadeau's already over it? :HistericalSmiley:
CloudClan Photo Shoot 

Baby Chobani plays with the "big kids":
Maltese Stampede!

I'm going to request that one of the Mods add these videos to my initial post, if possible!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my what adorable fluffs 

I'd love to spend the day in a house full of them! What fun 

They are all beautiful


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Too cute! Love the videos! I knew Cadie was big but wow, she really was big!!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, now that's what I call a great day. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nida, you're a "Lucky Dog!" what fun to spend some time with those beautiful fluffs!! I'm a sucker , for puppies!! That little one is so cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, so many adorable little Malts at one time!!! They are all so beautiful that I would had a hard time leaving them. Thanks for sharing all of those cute pictures!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures Nida! Thanks for sharing your visit with the Cloud Clan with us. Almost feel like I am there in fluffy heaven with you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my! How lucky you are to have had this opportunity!! Loved the photos and video clips!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just now seeing your post, Nida..my computer died and I am limited on this netbook.. :smilie_tischkante: Your wonderful pics and videos just made my day!:chili::chili: Those babies are precious!!! Cadeau looked quite bored through the whole thing!:HistericalSmiley: Poor little Cho got run over, but he didn't seem to mind one bit.:HistericalSmiley:You look like you were in heaven!:HistericalSmiley::wub: Thank you so much for posting these and a very Merry Christmas to you..((hugs)):grouphug:


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

All of you are absolutely gorgeous :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

awesome pictures!!!! it made me smile


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Simply amazing! What a fun time that must have been


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nida, not only are you gorgeous, you are also very lucky to have been in the middle of so many fluffs at one time! I cannot imagine how much fun that must have been. Great pictures!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll bet you were in doggy heaven. They're all just cutie pies!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You looked like you were in fluff heaven. Who can ask for a better day than spending it with that many cute fluffs. Great pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- what a fun time for you and Carina!!! Love the pictures.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Oh my what adorable fluffs
> 
> I'd love to spend the day in a house full of them! What fun
> 
> They are all beautiful


Tori, aren't they gorgeous!? And so loving too :wub:



bellaratamaltese said:


> Too cute! Love the videos! I knew Cadie was big but wow, she really was big!!!!!!


Thanks Stacy! Yes, Cadie was quite big! This was just two days before she had the puppies so she really was looking like she was ready to pop any minute! I got to hold her and feel her belly and THOUGHT I felt some puppies moving around in there...who knows if it really was that or not...but I thought that was so awesome just the same! 



TLR said:


> Wow, now that's what I call a great day. Thanks for sharing the pics.


Glad you enjoyed them!! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Nida, you're a "Lucky Dog!" what fun to spend some time with those beautiful fluffs!! I'm a sucker , for puppies!! That little one is so cute!


Oh yes, Chobani is ADORABLE!!! I had so much fun with him! :wub:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my word I'd think that was heaven her love the ones of them all lying down it reminds me of when I was younger and all the aunts tried together all us cousins up for photos inevitably we would he bored and fidget. What beautiful fluffs thanks for sharing these photos


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh my, so many adorable little Malts at one time!!! They are all so beautiful that I would had a hard time leaving them. Thanks for sharing all of those cute pictures!!


Oh I told Carina repeatedly I'd like to "steal" ALL of them! I thought about trying to sneak a couple out in my purse but I doubt I would have gotten away with it! :HistericalSmiley:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Great pictures Nida! Thanks for sharing your visit with the Cloud Clan with us. Almost feel like I am there in fluffy heaven with you!


Thanks Laura! Glad you enjoyed the pics 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh my! How lucky you are to have had this opportunity!! Loved the photos and video clips!! Thanks for sharing!!


Yes, I am definitely very lucky to be able to hang out with the CloudClan! 



aprilb said:


> Just now seeing your post, Nida..my computer died and I am limited on this netbook.. :smilie_tischkante: Your wonderful pics and videos just made my day!:chili::chili: Those babies are precious!!! Cadeau looked quite bored through the whole thing!:HistericalSmiley: Poor little Cho got run over, but he didn't seem to mind one bit.:HistericalSmiley:You look like you were in heaven!:HistericalSmiley::wub: Thank you so much for posting these and a very Merry Christmas to you..((hugs)):grouphug:


Thank you April! Sorry to hear about your computer  Hope it can be fixed! Yes, I had a wonderful time with Carina and her clan! Isn't Chobani so funny!? He definitely held his own with the "big kids" and wasn't phased at all when he got run over! Just love him! :wub: 

Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry, I am just now getting back to this thread to reply to the rest of the comments! 



priyasutty said:


> All of you are absolutely gorgeous :wub:


Thank you Priya! 



maltese manica said:


> awesome pictures!!!! it made me smile


Glad you enjoyed them 



DeniseA. said:


> Simply amazing! What a fun time that must have been


It definitely was a wonderful day!



MoonDog said:


> Nida, not only are you gorgeous, you are also very lucky to have been in the middle of so many fluffs at one time! I cannot imagine how much fun that must have been. Great pictures!


Aww that is so sweet of you to say. Thanks!



Tanner's Mom said:


> I'll bet you were in doggy heaven. They're all just cutie pies!


Sure was, Marti!



maltese#1fan said:


> You looked like you were in fluff heaven. Who can ask for a better day than spending it with that many cute fluffs. Great pictures.


Thanks!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I'm sooooo jealous. Wow you were in fluff heaven. Just the cutest pictures and I love the ones with you in it. You always take great pictures What fun. :chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwwww, those are the best pictures, so nice to meet up with them all. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG!!!!! They are all so gorgeous. It's like being in a Maltese candy store.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Carina,
What pretty fluffs. :wub: I love all the pics. 

Nida, are you sure you didn't sneak one of them out with you?


----------

